# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Get rewards from failed Garrison Missions

## maxor25

aww yiss

1. start a mission that you know will fail
2. when you open the follower meny from the commander table, and press to see the mission:
3. press ESCAPE directly when you enter the mission screen.
4. Shit closes.
5. Open shit again
6. You see mission failed but you can open the crate
7. Praise the Maxor25


disclaimer: someone who was banned deleted this thread so i'm putting it back up there, I hope that's ok


edit: Some people are pissed at this and have concerns it doesn't work and people who think it works just got lucky on 35% mission rates - this is people have been reporting things like this for several days:




> Guys it works perfectly. I just sent a level 91 on a level 100 mission with a 0% success chance and still got the follower weapon unlock from the chest.



but DON'T TRY IT ON MISSIONS YOU CARE ABOUT UNTIL YOU KNOW HOW THE EXPLOIT WORKS WITH THE TIMING AND COME WHINING PLEASE!

ty<3

----------


## Sativ

Will test when realms come up. If working.

All praise Based Maxor

----------


## MomoGunz

It worked, thanks!

----------


## Radovan

He wasn`t banned, he just deleted it so this lasts as long as possible

----------


## kenzaki24

Move to elite please, or OP take it down, this is game breaking and easily fixable the less people to see it the better

----------


## Sativ

delete plz =)

----------


## fookedy

Doesn't work.

----------


## Aes

No one is deleting anything unless OP requests. 


"Lawl I saw the exploit delete pls now that I know how to do it". NO

----------


## cdmichaelb

> Doesn't work.


it has a sweet spot that is hard to hit

----------


## fookedy

> it has a sweet spot that is hard to hit


Nope it just doesn't work posting this is going to ruin peoples day that fails to do it if they're low on followers, limiting them to more missions through the day. (I am not)

----------


## BopMajster

this one doesnt work... 
if you mission is failed, you will just not get the reward, but if your mission is succesfull then you will be able to open that mission again but it will say "mission failed" and you will still be able to loot your reward... so this post only do bad to me, nothing good...

----------


## tdogtt10

Is this still working? I did it a few times last night but later in the night it didn't appear to work.

----------


## moor2

yes, still working have done it several times

----------


## wowsc4p3

It seems to be fixed on EU, but not US.

----------


## BuloZB

> It seems to be fixed on EU, but not US.


nope my friend still working on EU

----------


## moor2

> It seems to be fixed on EU, but not US.


i made it and screened above just right before i replied to this topic, and im EU

----------


## Rake

Tried it yesterday worked fine, today 3x and after I pressed ESC he completly skipped the mission and went straight to the next one, didnt worked on all 3 - now I tried again 1 and it worked. So yeah, you need a good timing for this.

----------


## Kazique

This is working and is also a repost

----------


## gippy

Still working for me, eu. The way i see it if you're failing anyway and dont hit escape at the right time, you'r eonly losing the base xp.

Its a good find none the less.

----------


## Fermie

Doesnt work for me, im ESC when the mission is coming up directly. When i take view missions it's gone

----------


## Method

I can't seem to get this to work, you click on the 'Missons' Tab after you go to the 'Followers' tab...right?

----------


## smusen

Did it 10min ago on EU, worked.

----------


## Xeronol

This might just be for me. But it seems as if the mission I complete is successful it will tend to work "View completed missions" Hit escape. Come back in do the same it will say. Mission Failed. with the chest. But if I fail the mission and hit escape it just closes out then there's no more missions.

----------


## moor2

you have t o hit the sweet spot..
if you return and the openable chest appear along with sucess-failed mission you done it right..

----------


## BopMajster

> Tried it yesterday worked fine, today 3x *and after I pressed ESC he completly skipped the mission and went straight to the next one*, didnt worked on all 3 - now I tried again 1 and it worked. So yeah, you need a good timing for this.


if mission *actually fail*, then the mission is completly skipped and you get nothing!
if mission is *actually success*, then you get screen like this:
Screenshot by Lightshot

and ofc you get rewards.
*
so this doesnt work EU!*

----------


## Pimpg

Still works on EU, great find!

----------


## Ehnoah

Still work confirming. I get it every time. Even if fail (0%) I get the Chest to open.

----------


## fookedy

You need to give clear instruction because this isn't working for more than myself.

----------


## AnonymousDuck

Works fine on EU. People who thinks it doesn't work obviously don't know when to press ESC. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Method

Please give clearer instructions.

----------


## batok

Still works US aswell got all rewards

----------


## fookedy

I advise not trying this until clearer instructions are given, you will waste resources and followers if you attempt long duration missions.

----------


## moor2

the instructions can´t be clearer.

----------


## Method

> the instructions can´t be clearer.


I'm guessing missions have to be completed first, I thought this was an instant completion bug.

----------


## fookedy

Moor2 unless you have something wrong with the way you read, claiming the instructions given still require you to hit a "Sweet spot" then they are clearly incorrect. 
This "Sweet Spot" isn't explained, therefore they are not clear.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

How can anyone not understand this? It worked for me for EVERY mission so far, I'm on EU.




> Moor2 unless you have something wrong with the way you read, claiming the instructions given still require you to hit a "Sweet spot" then they are clearly incorrect. 
> This "Sweet Spot" isn't explained, therefore they are not clear.


You don't need a sweet spot, you just press escape right when you see the mission.

----------


## wowsc4p3

You do it immediately before the anims even play.

----------


## moor2

> Moor2 unless you have something wrong with the way you read, claiming the instructions given still require you to hit a "Sweet spot" then they are clearly incorrect. 
> This "Sweet Spot" isn't explained, therefore they are not clear.


*sigh* i already explained that to about dozen of ppl via PM..

well here we go again:

when you complete mission you are sure that will not sucess you press that "show completed missions" button and then when you are about to see that animation of follower killing the mob (that when you see the "SUCESS" or "MISS" floating combat text, you hit ESC right at that moment.
then are two scenarios, you´ll see when you get back into that complete mission window:
1) you´ll see one mission less, that means you failed it anyway, or didn´t done it properly..
2) you´ll get the completed mission result, with the chest that you can open, and the text will say completed or failed as is on my screen it the thread..


If you cannot comprehed clear instructions like that, theres no help for you and it makes you look foolish.

----------


## Method

> You do it immediately before the anims even play.


Nice, so missions are still required to be completed then and run their duration. Kinda useless bug since it's easy to win every garrison mission.

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

> Nice, so missions are still required to be completed then and run their duration. Kinda useless bug since it's easy to win every garrison mission.


/facepalm

2short

----------


## wowsc4p3

> Nice, so missions are still required to be completed then and run their duration. Kinda useless bug since it's easy to win every garrison mission.



You're saying 8k exp (lvl 100 quest) on a level 90 follower is pointless?  :Wink:

----------


## moor2

> Nice, so missions are still required to be completed then and run their duration. Kinda useless bug since it's easy to win every garrison mission.


first of all, even if you have like 90% sucess mission you still have that 10% of fail chance.
that will surelly piss you off when it fails like that on that legendary pieces mission, or even on any rare mission.

I´m always doing that if i get mission for follower´s gear or weapons and i always get it with that trick.
Its not pointless, it makes you get what you want if you are certain that mission have some chance to fail.

----------


## Leonak

Hotfixed, Doesn't work anymore.

----------


## moor2

> Hotfixed, Doesn't work anymore.


False, i just did it few second ago again, just to prove you wrong:

----------


## strannox

Still works, just did it 2mins ago..too lazy to post a picture, moors should be enough. I play on EU

----------


## sezz

> You're saying 8k exp (lvl 100 quest) on a level 90 follower is pointless?


Your low level follower only gets 800 experience: Followers and Garrison Missions XP - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Remmey

> False, i just did it few second ago again, just to prove you wrong:


This screenshot is spot on what was happening with me, it even said that 100% missions were "Failed" but gave the reward.
Worked like a charm, good thing I waited to do my 1k apexis crystal mission  :Big Grin: .

As always, + rep to OP

----------


## batok

timing is key for this if you do it wrong you still fail the mission not fixed though

----------


## Slickz

> if mission *actually fail*, then the mission is completly skipped and you get nothing!
> if mission is *actually success*, then you get screen like this:
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> and ofc you get rewards.
> *
> so this doesnt work EU!*


This. It might have worked earlier, I didn't test. But now it isn't.

----------


## Weird0

> This is working and is also a repost



its now like yt or any other page with upvotes/rep you can be the original poster and still get less rep for it than someone who posted it during the "right time"

----------


## explosive82

what happens if you mess it up? do you get nothing?

----------


## Romath

Just tested on a failed mission on US worked perfectly and got the resources.
1 rep for OP

----------


## fragnot

I still dont understand this, sorry!

When i right click the "Command Table" and press "View Completed missions", i get the first mission up. I get the animations and see a "MISS" - then i press escape and the windows just shuts down.


?

----------


## BopMajster

> This. It might have worked earlier, I didn't test. But now it isn't.


yeah... alot of people here doesnt even know how this is working... all that they see is "mission failed" and the think that this is working, ROFL but they got " mission failed" on mission that actually success  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weasel_Boy

> what happens if you mess it up? do you get nothing?


You don't get the bonus item, but your follower does get the base xp (I made sure of that one). 

I am 99% sure this doesn't actually work and it gives false positives. Doing the trick on a 100% mission complete will give you a mission failed screen and you can still open the chest. I haven't been able to actually test more than one mission with a 100% failure rate yet so when I get the chance I will see if this actually holds water. Any mission with any chance of success between 1 and 99 is not a valid example. I am also not sure if it does or does not award the bonus items (not XP) upon a successful mission that you screw up with the trick. Bonus XP sometimes disappears from the chest and is not awarded to followers until the next time they do a mission (and you don't try the trick). Leveling Blook I found him getting a series of +300, +500, +700, etc, from a single mission after having given up testing it on him. 

So whether or not this works? I am leaning towards no. You can still do it because I don't think there is too much harm, but I'm not convinced enough to go around suggesting this to other people.

----------


## explosive82

can anybody answer my question? what if you hit esc to early or 2 late do you still get xp and stuff or do you get nothing

----------


## Zizzzzy

> if mission *actually fail*, then the mission is completly skipped and you get nothing!
> if mission is *actually success*, then you get screen like this:
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> 
> and ofc you get rewards.
> *
> so this doesnt work EU!*


I am quoting this, because I feel there is enough evidence in this thread to support it. This seems to just be a client visual glitch, and not actually allowing you to get rewards for failed missions.

When I read the thread, I ran home at lunch to test it out and went 3/3.. Booya.. its working I thought. So I queued up a bunch of 10% chance missions I had building up because I am now guaranteed. I was unable to get it to work for any of them. So I tried again with some lower level missions with high success chance, and again was able to find the "sweet spot"

But, there is no sweet spot. If you failed the mission, your mission disappears. If you completed it, it shows a fail and give you the reward you deserve.

Remmey in post #47 shows a screen shot of it "working" and then states a 100% mission failed, but they got the reward. Why would a 100% mission fail?

Moor2 on post #13 has a screenshot of it "working" with a lvl 97 epic follower apparently failing a lvl 91 mission. How does a lvl 97 fail a lvl 91 mission?

Have any of you that this is working for wondered why you are suddenly "failing" every mission while doing this trick?

----------


## Phantons

This is simply a UI error. It has been since it was posted. If you notice, you're not ACTUALLY getting rewards from missions that you really did fail. It lets you click the chest and see what's inside, but if you really did fail the mission, you're not getting that reward even though it shows you getting it. The reason this hasn't been "fixed" yet is because it *is* a UI error, and therefore would require a small patch to fix our files. They'd rather not worry about the simple UI error that only people trying to cheat would see.

----------


## ütze

works great with a bit luck +1

----------


## Devanh

Still working on EU. From what I can tell the ones that do not work are the ones that have the telescope next to the level rather than the two swords. Can someone confirm this?

----------


## moor2

> Still working on EU. From what I can tell the ones that do not work are the ones that have the telescope next to the level rather than the two swords. Can someone confirm this?


telescope is Patrol mission and the swords are combat mission..

----------


## explosive82

double post

----------


## BopMajster

> Still working on EU. From what I can tell the ones that do not work are the ones that have the telescope next to the level rather than the two swords. Can someone confirm this?


proove it!
make 0% mission and show me screenshot of reward, otherway you talk nonesense..  :Big Grin:

----------


## VesperCore

This is not working.

It simply write down "FAILED" when you do escape, if you do this every time, maybe you will realize that all your missions was failled and that's not possible.

You have time to see the success rate as a testimony.

Even on a 100% success rate, you will see the FAILED appear.

----------


## chronux

I just did it on a 37% one and I got the failed red letters like previously in a screenshot. I could open the chest which was 1k xp, but I'm pretty sure my followers ONLY gained the base XP and NOT the chest xp. Got 1h35 to go till my 0% chance one with xp in chest again. Will let you know what happens

----------


## Anziel

I Queued 6 missions last night, half of them with very few % chance of sucess , we're talking 30-40% chance here.

here's conclusion with screenshot.

Here's with a 100% sucess chance mission, i supposedly *Hit* the sweet spot and got it.


Here's 1 of the 3-4 missions that had a 30-40% chance of sucess, this one worked, I apparently *hit* the sweet spot and got the bonus.


here's another that had around 80+% of success and well, apparently it worked and again, I hit the *sweet* spot.



So let jump to conclusion.

yesterday I started 6 Missions, with this exploit, I got myself a chest from the 100% one/ 1 of the 4 30-40% of success mission/ 1 from a 80+% of success mission.

So on 6 missions, I've got 3 chest. I'm sorry but this isn't an exploit at all, it's a UI bug. I've been testing more on some alts today and it's consistent, it will show success/fail and give you the chance ONLY when you REALLY succeeded that mission. Otherwise it just disappears.

CONFIRMED.

----------


## VesperCore

> I just did it on a 37% one and I got the failed red letters like previously in a screenshot. I could open the chest which was 1k xp, but I'm pretty sure my followers ONLY gained the base XP and NOT the chest xp. Got 1h35 to go till my 0% chance one with xp in chest again. Will let you know what happens


You are just lucky.

If a mission is failed, it is removed from the list of completed missions when you press escape, the succeeded missions always come back because you did not take the reward.

The mission success is surely not determined at the animation, it's probably determined when you start the mission.
I will search if I find information in memory, but anyway, you cannot cancel a mission.

----------


## chronux

> You are just lucky.
> 
> If a mission is failed, it is removed from the list of completed missions when you press escape, the succeeded missions always come back because you did not take the reward.
> 
> The mission success is surely not determined at the animation, it's probably determined when you start the mission.
> I will search if I find information in memory, but anyway, you cannot cancel a mission.


How am I lucky if I didn't get the chest xp but only the base xp?

----------


## VesperCore

> How am I lucky if I didn't get the chest xp but only the base xp?


Trying to exploit got you rekt, that's it. Just because the UI Bug state it as "failed" then you lost what you was supposed to earn. Read the input of Anziel it's clear.

30% chance of success is still 34% chance of success, it's not lottery, it's 1 chance out of 3.

Also: 


> I could open the chest which was 1k xp, but I'm pretty sure my followers ONLY gained the base XP and NOT the chest xp.


"I'm pretty sure" here is meaning... you are actually unsure...

Or you would have said "But I didn't received the chest XP after all, I compared XP before/after".

Edit:

Ran 3 missions 30min with 83% success, 2 success with "failed" and 1 instantly disapeared as said Anziel  :Wink: 

This exploit is not an exploit, stop with it...

----------


## tata01

For me, it's still working very well ! I'm on EU SERVER

----------


## ibanezz

This works for me when I queue one mission at a time. I just hit escape as soon as possible, but it does not work 100 % of the time. Not sure why. But I'm positive that you get the rewards, because I got garrison resources and stuff.

----------


## Zizzzzy

Lol last two pages explaining what is going on and people are still posting Confirmation that it is working  :Big Grin: 

Do a 100% mission... Do the Exploit.. Get your loot.. then ask yourself why the UI is showing "Failed" on a mission you were guaranteed to complete.




> *The mission success is surely not determined at the animation*, it's probably determined when you start the mission.


Especially since there is an option to disable the animation.

----------


## kintaro1337

doesnt work, if anyone is gonna proove it and records a video with a successfull 0% mission im gonna eat my shoes

----------


## daronfizol

It worked earlier yesterday around 12 pm gmt+2 but after 10 pm gmt+2 stopped working and even stopped giving me any of the rewards or anything basicly

----------


## wowsc4p3

Guys it works perfectly. I just sent a level 91 on a level 100 mission with a 0% success chance and still got the follower weapon unlock from the chest.

----------


## riotlev

It seems to be fixxed, 6 completed Missions, if you escape it changes to 5 (because follower lost) and so on.

Yesterday it worked tho.

----------


## saf83230

Fixed in EU.
After you press escape, now your mission disappear.

----------


## funerailles

> Fixed in EU.
> After you press escape, now your mission disappear.


I can confirm it, DON'T do it anymore....

----------


## TeoG

Still works. imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Radovan

Still working for me, will confirm in few hours since i sent 3 follower with 0% chance for mission, will report back

----------


## perconte99

works like a charm. You just have to press it at the right time. Not too soon, not too late

----------


## VesperCore

> works like a charm. You just have to press it at the right time. Not too soon, not too late


There never be a right time, failed mission will simply disapear, stop ...

----------


## Doomedis

true, doesnt work anymore.

----------


## Radovan

If you want to check if your mission really failed, look at fight between 2 npc`s, fail for fail mission, hit for successfull. As i said, i`ll confirm it in a few hours

----------


## Taftvalue

still working on EU

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Still working on US. There is a sweet spot, but it's pretty wide. Granted, I have some latency issues, so I get a bit of extra leeway, but still.

----------


## jjstriker01

Still works for me on EU. Thought it's fixed but then i realized i pressed escapse to early.

----------


## Playingnaked

Works perfectly + rep nice find  :Smile:

----------


## zjona

0% suicide mission, got the reward, still working on US

----------


## omegajin

It works only if you have one completed mission. Don't try it if you have more then one mission or it will dissapear.

----------


## zjona

> It works only if you have one completed mission. Don't try it if you have more then one mission or it will dissapear.


Lies......

----------


## Varicom

It only works if your followers have FAILED mission you're trying to bug.
If they succeded, all loot, resources, junk and EXP is gone.

So, as OP said, you need to go for impossible missions.

----------


## ombree

Still works  :Cool:

----------


## [IAMS]

I started the mission, went to the followers tab, clicked on my person i sent out and pressed esc, nothing happened, do I have to wait til the mission is over?

----------


## Alth

> I started the mission, went to the followers tab, clicked on my person i sent out and pressed esc, nothing happened, do I have to wait til the mission is over?


Yes, basically you wait til mission that you know is going to fail is done. Open the "view mission window" and as soon as the mission screen comes up (the one where the small anmation happens and shows if it failed or succeeded) press escape. If you do it correctly you can then go in again and open chest even if it failed.

----------


## [IAMS]

> Yes, basically you wait til mission that you know is going to fail is done. Open the "view mission window" and as soon as the mission screen comes up (the one where the small anmation happens and shows if it failed or succeeded) press escape. If you do it correctly you can then go in again and open chest even if it failed.


oooohhh ok, ill try that. THX

----------


## mnime

Still works, just tried it and the mission was fail but I got the reward.
for those of you who fail at it, don't press esc too soon, wait a little bit, like 1 second and then press esc.
If you saw your first mission disappear then exit the game, Because my first mission I pressed esc too soon and the rest of the missions disappeared too then I thought it has been fixed but then I exited the game, logged in and then tried to count 1 Mississippi  :Stick Out Tongue:  and then pressed esc. Worked again.

----------


## [IAMS]

Worked, basically its 100% chacne of succeeding, because when you succeed and do the glitch you still get the rewards.

----------


## Darknights

I do wonder how easily detectable/ bannable this is. Especially if lots of people are spamming it

----------


## tapczan100

Still works - Sylvanas EU.

----------


## Wesk.

As people said before, if you do this on a success mission you get nothing.

----------


## SpyderX

still working us, just got myself 300 resources with a 11% chance

----------


## xtravisxterrorx

*just a visual bug. my claim was wrong.

----------


## xtase2007

still works on US - just looted 2 failed missions


people saying its just visual, lmao when i looted chests my followers leveled up, so its not just visual

----------


## xtase2007

> still works on US - just looted 2 failed missions
> 
> 
> people saying its just visual, lmao when i looted chests my followers leveled up, so its not just visual




edit BUT if your mission is 100% success if you hit ESC it FAILS IT!!!!! you can still loot chest though. but only use this on below 20% success imo.

----------


## fedelis

> edit BUT if your mission is 100% success if you hit ESC it FAILS IT!!!!! you can still loot chest though. but only use this on below 20% success imo.


Failing it doesn't really matter, you still get everything as long as you can loot the bonus chest, right? +rep, this is great for followers with the scavenger perk, double resources all the time!

----------


## MikeB28

Works first attempt just did it. US amazing. Thank you for posting this, I was getting tired of failed missions and under leveled toons.

----------


## Kuat

Mad find. Working for me even on missions with shit success rate.

+ rep

----------


## VesperCore

> still working us, just got myself 300 resources with a 11% chance


Just lucky. Cannot you guys read a bit ? For damn god sake...

When you will fail a mission for good, it will completly disapear from the list of achieved mission, stop thinking it works, we have tested, just new commers on the threads says it works, read first.

----------


## Kuat

> Just lucky. Cannot you guys read a bit ? For damn god sake...
> 
> When you will fail a mission for good, it will completly disapear from the list of achieved mission, stop thinking it works, we have tested, just new commers on the threads says it works, read first.


so what you are saying is that it's not working? can you explain more clear why you think so?

----------


## tapczan100

I'm doing it all day today and it clearly works. +manytonsofrepsforOP

----------


## Kuat

someone should try to queue up a few 0% chance missions and test it

----------


## ixvamp

> someone should try to queue up a few 0% chance missions and test it


I'll save you the time and effort, It works. There was a lot of talk about this exploit in IRC, we were trying to figure how we could fine tune this to make it work always. The first 3 missions I tested were 0% chance missions and I looted every single one.

----------


## Kuat

> I'll save you the time and effort, It works. There was a lot of talk about this exploit in IRC, we were trying to figure how we could fine tune this to make it work always. The first 3 missions I tested were 0% chance missions and I looted every single one.


That's settled then.

The main trick is to time hitting the ESC right.

----------


## MikeB28

> Failing it doesn't really matter, you still get everything as long as you can loot the bonus chest, right? +rep, this is great for followers with the scavenger perk, double resources all the time!


No it doesn't matter I still got my experience and I could loot the chests. You get everything still.

----------


## VesperCore

> so what you are saying is that it's not working? can you explain more clear why you think so?


Explained already, I wont copy/paste every 3 pages.

I didn't see any proof yet of a 0% missions and we are asking people to post result for a 0% mission since the beginning.





> No it doesn't matter I still got my experience and I could loot the chests. You get everything still.


You always get experience from all missions.

The fact we are sometimes lucky don't mean this works, as said, if you failed the mission, it will disapear from the list when you press Escape.


By the way, queued for 4 missions, 1 20%, 3 40% chance, without trying the "exploit".

I won the 20% and the 2 40%, and lost the last one. If I was using the "exploit", I would have thinking "HEY GUYS, IT WORK BECAUSE IT WORKED FOR ME ON A 20%" and I would have forgotten quite easily I had 4 missions queued instead of 3 because of this "surprise".

----------


## Breakdown88

I tried this and i've noticed a few issues. 

With missions with a high success rate, if i hit escape and open back the window it kind of bugs out. You see the 'success' message but right below it overlapping it says 'failed' aswell.

Also Vesercore IS right, if a mission is failed you still gain some experience.

----------


## xtase2007

Just did 4 missions with 0% success. all 4 failed and i couldnt loot anything. its either not working or is fixed not sure

----------


## Fermie

This must have been fixed now @ EU... I have been using this very much, and it seems my missions is disappear when im ESC, even if it is 80-100% win.

----------


## Some1Here

Working 100% on US, nice find.

----------


## Cecu

Just added a 0% mission on EU, will see in few hours.

----------


## jumperu

can confirm working on eu...be sure to wait a second after the mission screen....if u press esc too soon all is lost!

----------


## fenomic

hmm i can confirm that u can click on the lootbox after mission fails, but my toon lvl 91 did not get the +800 ep... so kind of useless for me. or can anyone confirm that u got the extra xp from the lootbox counted for ur toon?

----------


## alucard1

Gyazo - 38602cb6a37239cf6dc685360af6c4f7.gif

Shows me "failing" a 100% chance mission, this exploit is nothing more than "Make your missions say fail even though it succeeds"

If someone shows me a clip of a 0% mission letting you open a box, AND getting the reward from it, I will say it works. Until then, this isn't working.

----------


## ingognito

Since it's very probable that this is pure *Placebo*, does anyone know if there is danger to lose mission rewards from this? By the way, have you noticed if you can lose the base XP with this attempt (the base XP is normally given even on a failure)? I have no missions available right now to test it.

----------


## sarskever

> Since it's very probable that this is pure *Placebo*, does anyone know if there is danger to lose mission rewards from this? By the way, have you noticed if you can lose the base XP with this attempt (the base XP is normally given even on a failure)? I have no missions available right now to test it.


There is a huge risk involved. In about 30% of the attempts of doing this your quest simply dissapears when you hit escape and you do NOT get the rewards. Just handed in 5 quests. For the first 2 the exploit works, for the last 3 the mission simply dissapeared and I didnt get the reward (lost a 615 and 630 follower item this way.....).

Would certainly not recommend trying to use this for missions you really care about, for some others you can always have a shot.

----------


## alucard1

> There is a huge risk involved. In about 30% of the attempts of doing this your quest simply dissapears when you hit escape and you do NOT get the rewards. Just handed in 5 quests. For the first 2 the exploit works, for the last 3 the mission simply dissapeared and I didnt get the reward (lost a 615 and 630 follower item this way.....).
> 
> Would certainly not recommend trying to use this for missions you really care about, for some others you can always have a shot.


That's because those missions FAILED, the ones you see this "work" are ones that ACTUALLY already succeeded and you're just making it glitch and say "failed" look at my screenshot showing a 100% mission saying "failed" that's all that is happening a VISUAL glitch.

----------


## uomatko

I agree with posts above - i think its not 100% win. I think that people that do this glith earn XP from the chest only and I think they've just aborted many of their missions :< Tested it 3 or 4 days and im still not 100% positive about this. Also tested it 10 min ago and i think I've just aborted my missions. No rewards and even no animations with followers earning XP. Not working anymore? (Ravencrest EU)

----------


## hordewarrior

Worked @ 03:00 when I got my legendary stones! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Sophistical

Confirmed Working on EU (Stormscale Horde)
23/11/14 @ 10:45 GMT

----------


## Turkey11

When did you guys press Esc and righ click back on the bench?

----------


## ingognito

I also tend to think this is after all a *Placebo* effect. You glitch the *printing* of the word "FAILED" and you think you glitched the success rate, but the success was probably there anyway.

Also, I know that some probabilities are low to begin with but I think that's just how it works.

e.g. I've noticed "82% success rate" can easily fail *very often*. It's so unreliable like this.



PS. i.e. I think it can actually *really* succeed even with "0% probability", since even "82%" isn't that reliable a lot of the time. It's probably a lot of extra randomness involved.

----------


## Lives

> PS. i.e. I think it can actually *really* succeed even with "0% probability", since even "82%" isn't that reliable a lot of the time. It's probably a lot of extra randomness involved.


What?  :Big Grin: 

Anyways, the reason you feel like your 82%'ers fail often is most likely due to those missions being with several mobs. And those mobs all have 18% to fail. So having 3 mobs at 82% only gives you 55% chance to complete the mission.

----------


## ingognito

> What? 
> 
> Anyways, the reason you feel like your 82%'ers fail often is most likely due to those missions being with several mobs. And those mobs all have 18% to fail. So having 3 mobs at 82% only gives you 55% chance to complete the mission.




In any case, this "glitch" appears so unreliable that those saying it's Placebo, are most probably right. They just hit cancel, they get then some base XP (it is normal/legit to get base XP on failure) (though I'm not sure if you can glitch that part and lose it with this method) and then if they win by chance they think they glitched it really, when they actually probably only glitched the UI. 


I don't think there is a "sweet spot" anymore. I've waited 1 second, I've waited 2 or 3 seconds, it always can fail.

----------


## Kelz

> What? 
> 
> Anyways, the reason you feel like your 82%'ers fail often is most likely due to those missions being with several mobs. And those mobs all have 18% to fail. So having 3 mobs at 82% only gives you 55% chance to complete the mission.


I don't know, I would be surprised Blizzard do this. It would be missleading for players to show a per-enemy percentage without noticing us that it is actually applied once per enemy.

I think the percentage is just the global chances of failing, and the game just displays a random enemy among the three to fail when you do.


Appart from that, I am really not sure the exploits work. I had it working sometimes, but also fail, in the end my global result was the same as pure luck I think.

A few precisions about what everyone is discussing here: no, you don't lose rewards. When the mission disappear you already failed and only get the failed xp, when it doesn't you get the reward after. I have taken the time to check with gold missions that after receiving the reward my gold did actually increase, and it did. But not everytime, which suggests the glitch is just visual and has no effect on the actual win/lose.

----------


## Cecu

On the question - last night started lvl 100 mission with bonus 10k exp for 3 heroes, it was only 13% and guess what, following the above - it Failed, but not disappeared, I was able to open the chest and grant 10k exp to my lvl 100 follower + 5k exp on each 97 and 99 followers. The 99 follower filled the bar with this mission.

----------


## chel007

> On the question - last night started lvl 100 mission with bonus 10k exp for 3 heroes, it was only 13% and guess what, following the above - it Failed, but not disappeared, I was able to open the chest and grant 10k exp to my lvl 100 follower + 5k exp on each 97 and 99 followers. The 99 follower filled the bar with this mission.


If i'm not mistaken that "Failed" status always appears on missions you pres Esc on (it probably is a graphical glitch or something of that sort). I did everything OP said for a 100% success chance mission and it still read "Failed" but the chest was accessible...

----------


## Cecu

Could be this, but still I really doubt missions with 13% success to move along at all.

----------


## ingognito

The final nail in the coffin for me about this "exploit" and why it is a placebo, is that I tried various waiting times for the "sweet spot". It can always fail (as a glitch) and not give any loot at all (the mission dissappears) if I wait 1 second or if I wait 2 or if I wait 3 seconds, there is no sweet spot really. It's just a UI glitch most probably that changed nothing to your chances.

----------


## ingognito

> Could be this, but still I really doubt missions with 13% success to move along at all.



10% chance is a 10% chance to win. You most probably won.


Look at this way, you pull a boss 10 times you wipe 9 you kill it at 1. You can still kill it.




PS. Also, I think the "chance" blizzard is printing might be misleading, e.g. It might just win anyway because it "counted too many losses" or lose on 80%+ often if you had like a ton of 100% missions before,* the RNG algorithms of blizzard are a black box*.

----------


## tomatom

did like OP said, 100% works

----------


## Drmage

Its working. EU. When you click on 'view mission complete" and then it will show a big red X on your follower, wait a sec, and then click ESC quick, after re-open, and click on chest, the followers will gain the experience, have fun.

I am thinking on donating soon, please put this thread on ellite.

----------


## Radovan

> I am thinking on donating soon, please put this thread on ellite.


Such arrogance.....

----------


## Drmage

> Such arrogance.....


You realize that the more this info is exposed the most likly a fix will occur? I don't want a fix either do users who visited this post.
transfering this thread to "elite" section can higher the chances of NOT being fixed soonish, giving people here gather 100level missions for their own benefits,
Re-think something then post.

----------


## ingognito

I find it impressive how this Placebo effect has confused so many people. Again, to re-cap what you are seeing:

1) If your missions succeeded anyway, without any glitch, it would still show a "fail" with this UI glitch, so it "glitched" nothing, it just succeeded, as normal.

2) There is no "sweet spot". If you wait 1 second, or wait 2 seconds or 3 or 4, it will still cancel completely occasionally and give you nothing. i.e. this has most probably no sweet spot, just failing missions - as normal without glitches - and succeeded missions, as normal.

3) It is very likely that the RNG algorithms of Bliz are very weird and not just a "percentage chance", so if you see a "82%" fail easily or a "0%" succeeded , it does not necessarily mean that it follows mathematics closely because who knows what Blizzard is tweeking.

All in all, this is 99% not a glitch, just an amusing way to make you think it's a glitch and it's the perfect Placebo.

----------


## Neyia

> You realize that the more this info is exposed the most likly a fix will occur? I don't want a fix either do users who visited this post.
> transfering this thread to "elite" section can higher the chances of NOT being fixed soonish, giving people here gather 100level missions for their own benefits,
> Re-think something then post.


Blizzard got Elite access...

----------


## moor2

> Re-think something then post.


yeah, the irony, isn´t it..
aside your own stupidity and cluelessness... do you think for anyone that can make such things fixed (means someone from blizzard) cannot afford to take 20 bucks to get access to the elite forum? no?
Or perhaps even maybe... maybe.... put some effort to be in legendary ranks to see whatever is in those threads? did you ever thought about such things? or your selfishness clouded your vision to not think about that stuff...

----------


## Drmage

> yeah, the irony, isn´t it..
> aside your own stupidity and cluelessness... do you think for anyone that can make such things fixed (means someone from blizzard) cannot afford to take 20 bucks to get access to the elite forum? no?
> Or perhaps even maybe... maybe.... put some effort to be in legendary ranks to see whatever is in those threads? did you ever thought about such things? or your selfishness clouded your vision to not think about that stuff...





> yeah, the irony, isn´t it..
> aside your own stupidity and cluelessness... do you think for anyone that can make such things fixed (means someone from blizzard) cannot afford to take 20 bucks to get access to the elite forum? no?
> Or perhaps even maybe... maybe.... put some effort to be in legendary ranks to see whatever is in those threads? did you ever thought about such things? or your selfishness clouded your vision to not think about that stuff...



Calling someone stupid on the internet makes you the clever one above all I presume?

Give Proof that blizzard visited this website and bought an elite donation. If you wont, then stop speaking of your own ass and quit spewing non-sense on this thread.
If you want to insult or go off topic and visit other sections of ownedcore forum. I am not an expert in networking, but the owners of this site can easily tell from the IP who visited this website, and if they confirm this then you win, if not then I guess you are <quote> "stupid" </quote>. No one will call me arrogant, because 1. Understand the Definition, 2. I am trying to help out, by using forum system in which transferring this topic to the elite, so that it may help delay the fix. I give you an example if you cant understand my wall of text. I had a good location for iron scraps farming, but a stupid stupid idiot posted a vid on youtube about it, guess what the other day, FIXED. 

-Rethink before posting/replying.

----------


## KrespoG

This is such a nice thing, but i am just curious if someone really got banned from this? Because then it doesn't sound worth doing it.

----------


## onlyomaha

tried 2 times worked perfectly ! but im sure youll get banned for overdoing this as in past blizzard banned people for using exploits even if its error from developers they still ban users!

----------


## grimmeged

works perfect, +rep

----------


## steel108

Got hotfixed on US (at least my server). Worked perfectly for awhile and now when doing the trick, the mission disappears. The mission in question was the legendary item (also 3 other quests so it's not fixed just for the legendary mission).

----------


## bighandxyz

This doesn't work and never did. What it does is change the all the successful missions" to "fail" message, but you've still succeeded.

If you fail your mission and try this, it simply won't appear at all. 

Post a screenshot of a 0% mission and player able to obtain loot, then I'll change my mind.

----------


## agarr94

> Calling someone stupid on the internet makes you the clever one above all I presume?
> 
> Give Proof that blizzard visited this website and bought an elite donation. If you wont, then stop speaking of your own ass and quit spewing non-sense on this thread.
> If you want to insult or go off topic and visit other sections of ownedcore forum. I am not an expert in networking, but the owners of this site can easily tell from the IP who visited this website, and if they confirm this then you win, if not then I guess you are <quote> "stupid" </quote>. No one will call me arrogant, because 1. Understand the Definition, 2. I am trying to help out, by using forum system in which transferring this topic to the elite, so that it may help delay the fix. I give you an example if you cant understand my wall of text. I had a good location for iron scraps farming, but a stupid stupid idiot posted a vid on youtube about it, guess what the other day, FIXED. 
> 
> -Rethink before posting/replying.


Kek, now that you've read the exploit you want to hide it from the rest of the leechers that are just like you. Just so you get a bit longer to abuse this stuff, instead you make it sound like you are a shining knight, saving us with your genius advice of moving it to elite. Such arrogance. And FYI, if you think that blizzard can't afford a couple bucks for elite access here, then you are pretty naive.

----------


## ingognito

Guys. It never worked. "It now disappears" just means it's the first time you saw the reality that this is nothing but a UI bug that affects NOTHING on success rate.

Scroll back a few messages to see explanations.

----------


## Drmage

> Kek, now that you've read the exploit you want to hide it from the rest of the leechers that are just like you. Just so you get a bit longer to abuse this stuff, instead you make it sound like you are a shining knight, saving us with your genius advice of moving it to elite. Such arrogance. And FYI, if you think that blizzard can't afford a couple bucks for elite access here, then you are pretty naive.




Think before you post a reply. Your comment does not make sense, complaining about leeches, whilst being a leecher yourself, Ehem, you came to "WoW exploits" I am guessing you are lost?. again... Give proof that blizzard bought elite donations, if you dont have any and say it is common sense, to this I will reply "You're an Idiot". Its like me saying ohhh ye, tomorrow the world will end which leads us to speculate, but where is proof? and you are stating that I am naive, *Takes his mirror out* "hey you, look at your self image"

----------


## Nerto12

> Think before you post a reply. Your comment does not make sense, complaining about leeches, whilst being a leecher yourself, Ehem, you came to "WoW exploits" I am guessing you are lost?. again... Give proof that blizzard bought elite donations, if you dont have any and say it is common sense, to this I will reply "You're an Idiot". Its like me saying ohhh ye, tomorrow the world will end which leads us to speculate, but where is proof? and you are stating that I am naive, *Takes his mirror out* "hey you, look at your self image"


Wake up please.

----------


## luddo9

Kappa, the joy of two leechers arguementing

----------


## lola97

This is like religion, both sides are radical bealivers in their own opinions, nobody can truly deny or accept this "method" as true/false, it works for some, it doesn't for others, hence people start discussing and argueing over nothing, personally i dont bealive it works because it doesn't for me, but maybe im just doing it wrong? who knows.

----------


## jimmys96

If it doesn't actually work, it sure as hell is one major placebo effect.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cecu

After tons of testing in the last 3 days on 8 accounts (I have used it only on 0% or low % missions), I can CONFIRM - its just a RNG, not Exploit, indeed.

Never had success on 0% missions, and lost some very sweet ones. On the low % its just RNG, doing Esc 1 sec after the window open - sometimes it disappear, sometime its working!

Yea, I got tons of Garrison Resources off low % missions done by 1 or 2 Scavenger followers, but lost enough too! Its still worth it, due to the +200% bonus of the Scavenger follower ofc.

Dont get me wrong - its still very good deal do to very low % missions. Not only once I earned 6k exp on 98-99lvl followers, granting them full level in single misson!
The same apply to lvl 90 followers,getting them to 93 in single mission is still sweet!

----------


## VesperCore

> After tons of testing in the last 3 days on 8 accounts (I have used it only on 0% or low % missions), I can CONFIRM - its just a RNG, not Exploit, indeed.
> 
> Never had success on 0% missions, and lost some very sweet ones. On the low % its just RNG, doing Esc 1 sec after the window open - sometimes it disappear, sometime its working!
> 
> Yea, I got tons of Garrison Resources off low % missions done by 1 or 2 Scavenger followers, but lost enough too! Its still worth it, due to the +200% bonus of the Scavenger follower ofc.
> 
> Dont get me wrong - its still very good deal do to very low % missions. Not only once I earned 6k exp on 98-99lvl followers, granting them full level in single misson!
> The same apply to lvl 90 followers,getting them to 93 in single mission is still sweet!


For damn sake.

It's not an exploit AT ALL.

The RNG you talk about is PURELY the Mission RNG.

When it show "failed", it's indeed a successfully completed one.

When it disapear, it was a really failed one.

STOP USING THAT SHIT, ITS NOT AN EXPLOIT, SAYING THAT FOR 10 PAGES ALREADY.


Success/Fail only affect the CHEST, nothing else, you will always receive the mission XP.




> The same apply to lvl 90 followers,getting them to 93 in single mission is still sweet!


You lose 3 rank of EXp doing that making your 93 mission reward a level 90 mission reward.

----------


## alejaja

why don't someone use /etrace , and see what's really happening

----------


## VesperCore

The only exploit in here is for abusing people's brain to get +100 free rep points.

----------


## maxor25

> The only exploit in here is for abusing people's brain to get +100 free rep points.


if you check the thread several ppl have stated that they gpt 0% missions to work. but what ever.

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> if you check the thread several ppl have stated that they gpt 0% missions to work. but what ever.


Someone's also saying the tried it pretty extensively on 0% missions and didn't get a single one working, among others who say the same.

----------


## DeKnarf

Same, seems fixed to me.

----------


## ingognito

It was never fixed  :Big Grin:  It was never working. It's just the perfect placebo effect.

Step 1: Always show "fail" even if they would succeed anyway, with this visual-only glitch. Good placebo.

Very possible step 2: Blizzard percentage of success might be very sketchy, e.g. even "0%" may have a chance anyway, whatever the logic of mathematics says, we don't know what their weird algorithms contain.

Step 3: Success.

----------


## jjstriker01

It did and it still does! Just got 630 gear from missions wich had around 25% success rate.

----------


## ingognito

> It did and it still does! Just got 630 gear from missions wich had around 25% success rate.




Why do people fail to understand a 25% chance *to win* is a 25% chance *to win*?

----------


## alucard1

> It did and it still does! Just got 630 gear from missions wich had around 25% success rate.


Which means absolutely NOTHING 25% chance is still a 1 in 4 chance to succeed.

----------


## maxor25

It might have been fixed or what ever, I'm on 630 ilvl missions now and would not like to try a 0% until i get one for only gold, but the fact is that was working in the start at least!

----------


## Anesith

If you want to do this glitch properly, you have to hit esc right as the attack animation occurs in the window. As soon as you see the followers weapon / body move, hit esc. It works every time for me, however if you are even slightly slow, you will lose. People who are complaining about losing the rewards need to just not do this and you won't have a problem.

----------


## lilsniff

> If you want to do this glitch properly, you have to hit esc right as the attack animation occurs in the window. As soon as you see the followers weapon / body move, hit esc. It works every time for me, however if you are even slightly slow, you will lose. People who are complaining about losing the rewards need to just not do this and you won't have a problem.


This works for me too, been doing it for a while. 
I've completed several 0% missions, ez mode  :Smile:  -timing is key

----------


## tdogtt10

This was working but now it seems it has been fixed. I did enjoy pwr leveling followers with 0% success missions last week. This weekend the escape seemed to like abort mission or something as I got no loot on a handful of 100% missions where I used the escape technique.

----------


## lilsniff

> This was working but now it seems it has been fixed. I did enjoy pwr leveling followers with 0% success missions last week. This weekend the escape seemed to like abort mission or something as I got no loot on a handful of 100% missions where I used the escape technique.


It's still working for me, maybe you have your timing wrong.

----------


## Deathshiver

I had it working with 0% chance to succeed missions, however now it appears to be fixed.

----------


## jjstriker01

> Why do people fail to understand a 25% chance to win is a 25% chance to win?


Ohh i should get myself a lottery ticket! 7 out of 7 missions unter 30% success rate! Hell yeah i muste be a lucky one!
Not really.... It works. Just press ESC right when the fight animation starts... It works every single time for me.

----------


## lola97

Then show us a video of you getting a 0% succes, im VERY interested in seing this.

----------


## bighandxyz

two screenshot would have easily solve this debate...

----------


## ibanezz

I tried a few 0 % missions, this is what I've learned so far: 

If it's a mission that requires more than one follower, the UI glitch won't happen and therefore I can't open the chest.

If it however only requires one follower (which shitty missions do) you can use this bug to open chests. I have only been able to test two 0 % missions with either gold or GR, and I happen to get both, so I can confirm that it was working for me. Keep in mind that it did NOT work when it required two-three followers. Then it would simply just quit the mission window and the chest would be gone. 

So... at least (for me) it only works on mission with one follower, which only makes it usable on new characters with shitty followers. Don't expect to get highmaul gear with this.

----------


## Gahmuret

Still works perfectly fine - Eu Server

----------


## VesperCore

What I note is that most of people who "get it work on 0% mission" have less than 20 posts averages, and a big part is mainly in that kind of thread, bullshitting arround.

Still 0 proof like screenshot of 0% with unlocked chest nor videos atm.

Cannot you run fraps or XPlit or anything for 20 seconds while you open your chests, we will see.

By the way, you will ALWAYS wins the EXP, the chest is what we wants here, nothing else.

----------


## kiminoth

I believe it used to work, but no longer does. At one point, I could always get the chest/reward. Now every time I press escape is removes it from the list of missions immediately (unless I actually succeeded in completing the mission) and I'm no longer able to access it.

----------


## ingognito

Re-confirmed it's a placebo. I followed the latest advice of "esc when the animation of sword fighting starts" and I got a couple to "glitch" (not really) and a couple to disappear.

It's just placebo.

Believe it.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Take this with a grain of salt, but after trying it I got mixed feelings about it.

If the mission is 2-3 followers - it works. Had a mission that said failed but still got the item from the chest. Granted, it had a 50% succeed rate. Also, the fact is, with this trick, the failed screen WILL appear even if the chance was 100%. So for this, I would say I had 50% chance to succeed and I did succeed.

But the weird thing is, the item that was granted in the chest was not mentioned. So I need some clarification about this: When you receive an item from a chest (e.g. follower armor upgrade, blue item etc.) do you see in the chat what you get? Because in my chat it didn't mentioned the item I got from the chest, whilst I got the item in my bag.

Now with one follower, it doesn't work at all. I sent 4 different low level followers on level 100 missions, meaning success chance was 0%. The first one I clicked the view completed missions and pressed esc immediately. Result: The chest/failed screen didn't showed up at all, and it only showed the remainder of the 3. The 2nd one, I tried the trick to press escape when you see the follower moving. Result: The chest/failed screen didn't showed up at all, and it only showed the remainder of the 2. 

The third one and fourth one yielded the same results, and with one even not getting the base exp even, but this is something I can't confirm 100% because I didn't noted the starting experience.

So all in all, I would say it's more of a visual bug and that everything above 1% gives it. In my own experience, 1 follower on a mission with 0% chance succeed does not work. For 2 or more, it does work, ONLY if you guys can indeed verify that when you receive the item you will also see it in the chat. Because I received the item from the chest but it didn't showed up in the chat. But the mission was 50% success rate.

I will try it again with 2 followers, but now with 0% success rate. The chest got an item. Because I'm also skeptic about it, I will record it and upload it afterwards so you guys can see whether or not it's true. But to be honest, with so many reactions I would've atleast expected a screenshot or something confirming that this works, so still, bit of skeptic here.

----------


## Drklf

> What I note is that most of people who "get it work on 0% mission" have less than 20 posts averages, and a big part is mainly in that kind of thread, bullshitting arround.
> 
> Still 0 proof like screenshot of 0% with unlocked chest nor videos atm.
> 
> Cannot you run fraps or XPlit or anything for 20 seconds while you open your chests, we will see.
> 
> By the way, you will ALWAYS wins the EXP, the chest is what we wants here, nothing else.


I might not have many posts either nor will I provide any proof but it works quite perfectly for me. Yes, even the 0% chance missions. I just threw 3x lvl 95 - 96 followers on a lvl 100 mission and I got the loot.

----------


## ingognito

It's most probably a glitch of Blizzard for *ALL* players if a mission with very low probability (or a printed "0%") succeeded. i.e.* they would win without the "esc glitch" anyway* (that doesn't work).

There is absolutely no sweet spot. I've seen them disappear (when they *actually* fail) whenever I click esc, at any point, at the start of the animation, 1 sec later the animation, whenever.

It's just placebo.



PS. Your "with 1 follower" or "3 followers" reports are all erroneous. Why? Because half you say it works with 1, others say the opposite

i.e. you just went randomly to a few successes that would happen anyway.

----------


## Concealment

Fixed today.

----------


## MisterL

Cant get it work. Do I have to wait for the "Mission failed" text? And hit ESC just one second after?

----------


## Goobsgirl

I just happened to do this on accident. Funny thing was I accidentally did it on a 100% success mission..Before the mission short finished i pressed esc..and reopened. It failed the mission but i got the prize. So i guess it would work either way. But was done on accident.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Goobsgirl

I just did a video. Shows failed and success. Still got prize. Working on upload. I guess i cant attach while using mobile device.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfalfa

> I just did a video. Shows failed and success. Still got prize. Working on upload. I guess i cant attach while using mobile device.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


But you said earlier it was a 100% chance mission

----------


## Goobsgirl

I did another. In the video it shows 94%..i hit esc. Reopened and it showed failed mission success mission. I'm trying to upload my video.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spanky Deluxe

Been using this since I first read about it and I think you might be right and it has been fixed. I've noticed what appears to a correlation between if you get salvage from a mission, it doesn't work (i.e. pressing escape clears the mission). If I don't get salvage, it seems to work. Do you get salvage when you open the chest (i.e. the mission is considered complete)? If yes then the mission is probably considered complete when you fail it too, hence you get salvage straight away that way. It does look like the myth of it continuing to work is a placebo effect. Most missions I do have a >40% success rate as I'm just trying to burn through missions to level up my guys.

----------


## qwe900

just worked EU 2mins before my post

----------


## Goobsgirl

Still working for me. So take advantage of it while you can!

----------


## markons

Can you explain a bit better? Im probably tired to get it right, read the 1st post but dont really know what to do.

----------


## Goobsgirl

Open up missions from mission table. Hit completed mission..before battle animation finishes hit esc. Open mission table again..hit complete..u might see another battle animation..hit esc..then repeat.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## Goobsgirl

I have a video showing how to do it, but I do not want to upload it to youtube.

----------


## markons

> Open up missions from mission table. Hit completed mission..before battle animation finishes hit esc. Open mission table again..hit complete..u might see another battle animation..hit esc..then repeat.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


thnaks will try it now  :Smile:

----------


## bighandxyz

> I did another. In the video it shows 94%..i hit esc. Reopened and it showed failed mission success mission. I'm trying to upload my video.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Using this "exploit" ALL mission will show up as fail... when in reality they have succeed (you will still get reward)

14 pages later still no proof with a 0% mission

----------


## anrew

> Using this "exploit" ALL mission will show up as fail... when in reality they have succeed (you will still get reward)
> 
> *14 pages later still no proof with a 0% mission*


Stop saying it works. 

I failed missions with 97%, and the other way, I succeed on a 13% missions, pressing ESC or not, doesn't mean it make you win the chest/reward.

The only thing that would make some of us think that this works is that u got the chest from a suicide mission (0% chance, not low, just 0%).

----------


## bigbenis

I don't understand how this is still an active thread, it's not an exploit you are not getting any more loot than you normally would you're just skipping the hit/miss animation and making it say "Mission failed" when it actually succeeded. If you haven't figured that out yet then I don't even know what to say other than lol

----------


## lilsniff

> I don't understand how this is still an active thread, it's not an exploit you are not getting any more loot than you normally would you're just skipping the hit/miss animation and making it say "Mission failed" when it actually succeeded. If you haven't figured that out yet then I don't even know what to say other than lol


To you, and all naysayers, this does indeed work. I've managed to get rewards from 0% missions, and I will remember to take SS next time I get one.

----------


## Deminish

You have to time it correctly and click on the box at the right time.

----------


## Crone0

Someone make a video guide!

----------


## lilsniff

Got my 0% mission now, posting SS results in about 12 hours.

----------


## ingognito

Those saying they got "0%" missions omit to say they routinely fail to get some other 0% missions to glitch. There is no exploit here. It's just blizzard not really meaning 0% sometimes, sometimes their missions just succeed because reasons.

----------


## free_sol82

This works every time on solo follower missions. If you have a multiple follower mission, it can work, I assume, if the mission fails for the first follower.

Here's a SS of Leorajh failing a 31% chance mission but still opening the chest.

----------


## lilsniff

> Those saying they got "0%" missions omit to say they routinely fail to get some other 0% missions to glitch. There is no exploit here. It's just blizzard not really meaning 0% sometimes, sometimes their missions just succeed because reasons.


0% is 0%. If they meant to say "there's a tiny chance you'll succeed, but most likely you won't", they wouldn't have put it to 0%.

----------


## alucard1

> This works every time on solo follower missions. If you have a multiple follower mission, it can work, I assume, if the mission fails for the first follower.
> 
> Here's a SS of Leorajh failing a 31% chance mission but still opening the chest.


even when it's a 100% mission, it will STILL say "Failed" because that's a UI glitch.

Someone show us doing MULTIPLE 0% missions. (having it say 0%, failed, then opening the chest)

----------


## Ziebolod

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## VesperCore

Why you bump ? This is NOT an exploit.

15 Pages, 0 proof of working 0% mission, invoking reasons like "oh, well, I just did it with multiples 0% but I will post screenshot in 12hours" => photoshop skill not high enough to be able to post them immediatly ? Where they are ?

----------


## monsterrofl

> Why you bump ? This is NOT an exploit.
> 
> 15 Pages, 0 proof of working 0% mission, invoking reasons like "oh, well, I just did it with multiples 0% but I will post screenshot in 12hours" => photoshop skill not high enough to be able to post them immediatly ? Where they are ?


The moment when you forget that missions take time

----------


## alucard1

> The moment when you forget that missions take time


The moment you forget you can get 0% on missions that take 45 mins.

----------


## VesperCore

> The moment when you forget that missions take time


The moment you read his post when he say he TOOK them already. So the missions finished.
Also, if the exploit was really working, he would constantly powerlevel all his followers doing this, so I doubt he is missing a 0% mission.
(seems level 100 missions rewards 10-30k exp in chest and those are not going to get cut if offered to a low level)

----------


## familas

post.............

----------


## monsterrofl

> The moment you read his post when he say he TOOK them already. So the missions finished.
> Also, if the exploit was really working, he would constantly powerlevel all his followers doing this, so I doubt he is missing a 0% mission.
> (seems level 100 missions rewards 10-30k exp in chest and those are not going to get cut if offered to a low level)


Well it looks like your mind is already made up. So why do you care if it is fake or not? If someone is going to post proof and you're going to dismiss it before it is even posted, nothing will convince you.

----------


## lilsniff

> Why you bump ? This is NOT an exploit.
> 
> 15 Pages, 0 proof of working 0% mission, invoking reasons like "oh, well, I just did it with multiples 0% but I will post screenshot in 12hours" => photoshop skill not high enough to be able to post them immediatly ? Where they are ?


I get that it's late and all, but seriously would you calm shit down for a sec?
I don't know if you realized, but it's an 8hr mission. Why the 4 extra hours? I was planning on getting some damn sleep, but no here I am awake just so I can deliver your evidence sooner than later.

Oh yeah.




> The moment you read his post when he say he TOOK them already. So the missions finished.


The moment when you need to re-read my comment; "*Got* my 0% mission *now*, posting SS results in about 12 hours."
Don't speak for me when you clearly misunderstood.

----------


## earthFlower

*It does work*, it requires you to have at least 2 completed missions, and you can never do it on the last one, because when you click out and tab back in the quest doesn't reappear because there's no button to "View completed missions"

Don't be too fast, make sure you actually see the animation of the attack, don't see the full animation just make sure you see the animation START, then press Esc, go back in and it will say mission failed and sometimes it will say both mission failed and mission succeed on top of eachother, the chest will open.

----------


## krampak

It works 100% of the time for me, even with multiple followers missions. All you need is have more than 2 missions completed and not be the last one for obvious reasons. Haven't lost any reward since using this =)

----------


## hayling

i cannot provide any 0% mission material, but when this came out and i tested it, I always got all the bonus loot from the chests, no matter how low the % were. I agree this is no proof ofc, however, it probably were like 30-40 missions, many with 20-30% or lower and i always succeeded. Personally I think it worked back then, BECAUSE when i hit esc and reopened the missions, the mission i wanted to cancel appeared again, i saw the animation, failing(UI glitch) and opening the chest. when i hit esc nowadays and reopen it, the "canceled" mission does not appear again, its kinda gone and i can reveal the next. there has been some fix or change and I really can imagine it was due to this bug.
id really like to test it further, but im not getting 0% missions anymore, they always have at least 35%

----------


## dentodili

Placebo or not. Be kind to each other gentlemen!

We are here to find out if this works or not. I suggest we hold the negative comments for now and if YOU CAN try to send some followers on 0% missions and attempt to screenshot the mission sending and chest receiving. I have 0 missions that i have 0% on cause all my followers are 100% thanks to this bug or to the fact that i went completely no-life style with the followers, doesnt matter now. PLEASE anyone that can send a follower or 2 or 3 on a 0% mission the only way to prove this. Take a screen before sending to verify its a 0% mission and when u get the chest from it too !

Thanks in advance!

----------


## 3dremedy

Cant get this to work for some reason :S but will try more

----------


## 3dremedy

when I click escape on that miss\success screen, mission just disappers, what that supposed to mean?

----------


## krampak

> when I click escape on that miss\success screen, mission just disappers, what that supposed to mean?


When you press ESC the window closes, then you open again the completed missions window (this is why you must have at least 2 missions completed, otherwise you can't open that window again) and you can loot the chest from the mission either if it succeded or failed.

----------


## markons

Managed to do it yesterday, well today early in the morning



Dont ask me how i managed to do it because i dont know. That was the 1st time I made it work, each time before that I failed at producing the same effect by doing the same thing....

----------


## Valerye

I'd just like to add briefly that I have this working 100%, worked for 3/3 missions tonight that "Failed" but I could still open the chest for.

A+.

----------


## Kaylee1977

Doesnt work. Has never worked. 

People dont understand what UI/Visual bugs are apparently.

----------


## krampak

> Doesnt work. Has never worked. 
> 
> People dont understand what UI/Visual bugs are apparently.


I must be very lucky then, I have looted *all* 30-50% chance missions. I'll try it on a lower chance mission if I get the opportunity.

----------


## matheney2k

> Doesnt work. Has never worked. 
> 
> People dont understand what UI/Visual bugs are apparently.


A simple test with garrison resources would have prevented you from making this idiotic post. Go in with 0% chance. Count how many Garrison resources you have. Successfully do this trick. Count how many resources you have at the end. If you did it right you will see the increase.

This does work, it just seems a bit tricky to get the timing down right at times.

----------


## Darknights

I can also confirm that I did get this to work a few times when I first read about it but I can't seem to get it right anymore. Before when I did it I would reopen and be able to claim the loot but now when I reopen the mission is already gone.

----------


## EviLSidE

> I can also confirm that I did get this to work a few times when I first read about it but I can't seem to get it right anymore. Before when I did it I would reopen and be able to claim the loot but now when I reopen the mission is already gone.


Exact same case with me. Does anyone have a method around this 'disappearing' case?

*NOTE:* I can confirm it works for sure, since I tested with 0% mission. The only problem is sometimes missions disappear.

----------


## nightfitth

It's because they reduced the response time between the Visual clint side and the server and now it is still possible .. tryed to manage only on 25% of missions with extremly fast click mission --> ESC . Maybe some one can profit on this info.

----------


## dc5boost44

this worked for me but i stopped doing it because i started loosing some of the missions all together.

----------


## bighandxyz

> when I click escape on that miss\success screen, mission just disappers, what that supposed to mean?


It means the mission failed. This doesn't work, how many times must people repeat this?

If the missions succeed for you and you try this exploit, you will get a message that says "failed" but you can still get the reward.

If the mission failed the mission will disappear altogether.

All this exploit does is always changing the "success" display to "failed". 

16 pages later STILL no proof of this actually working. You'd think if this is so easily replicable people would post proof by now

----------


## bighandxyz

> Managed to do it yesterday, well today early in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> Dont ask me how i managed to do it because i dont know. That was the 1st time I made it work, each time before that I failed at producing the same effect by doing the same thing....


Just because it says failed doesn't mean you have actually failed the quest...

----------


## jimmys96

When doing this, all missions say they have failed. Try a 100% if you don't believe me... The missions that fail is the ones that just "disappear". If you succeeded with a mission, it shows as failed but lets you take reward....

----------


## ingognito

Blizzard is blizzard (and 6.0.x is full of bugs) so I wouldn't be surprised at all if some "0%" missions just succeed for EVERY player. An investigation would also need to show that some 0% missions don't succeed if you do NOTHING. I'm willing to bet that if people see "wins" on "0%" they just got such a Blizzard-side glitch and they would still succeed without doing anything.

After all, the "fail" animation is a visual-only glitch here. This is proven and obvious.

Even 100% chance missions show "failed" in the visual-glitch.

----------


## parkmensch2003

doesn't work, had a 10% success mission for the Abrogator Stones and it failed... no Stones =/

----------


## markons

> Just because it says failed doesn't mean you have actually failed the quest...


Considering I did about 200 missions on main + some 400 on alts ( have 7 with lvl2 garrison + 4 with lvl 1 ) then no it cant happen and it has never happen. You get reward for completing the mission(s) not failing them and in 600+ missions it has never happened that I failed the mission and i got chest reward exept this time...

----------


## bighandxyz

> Considering I did about 200 missions on main + some 400 on alts ( have 7 with lvl2 garrison + 4 with lvl 1 ) then no it cant happen and it has never happen. You get reward for completing the mission(s) not failing them and in 600+ missions it has never happened that I failed the mission and i got chest reward exept this time...


So prove your exploit works with 0% mission. Why is this so difficult if this "exploit" is so simple to do?

Give me 50 minute, I will show you a 100% success missions that displays "failed" message that I can still loot reward from. After all, that's what this exploit does.

It is all UI glitch.

----------


## alucard1

Wouldn't this trick be considered a client side exploit, since the server itself SHOULD be sending you the fail/succeed and doesn't change because you close a window. So, get onto cheat engine and have it work 100% of the time instead of the "sometimes it doesn't work" bandwagon.

----------


## bighandxyz

> Wouldn't this trick be considered a client side exploit, since the server itself SHOULD be sending you the fail/succeed and doesn't change because you close a window. So, get onto cheat engine and have it work 100% of the time instead of the "sometimes it doesn't work" bandwagon.


It's only the display that is client side. Success/fail is still server

This is why people think the "exploit" is working.

----------


## mythofangel

You could be right on this was not working, but nothing to do with clientside stuff like you mentioned. Herb exploit and all other exploits are also caused by player interference, so if your point of view was true, no exploit could ever work. So lets say, if there is a code process when you click "view the result", and a broken one, then it is possible this exploit is real. Anyway as time passed and its highly a fix been made, there is no way to test this.

----------


## bighandxyz

Yes it is possible the exploit has been fixed, but a lot of people still saying this works. You'll think there would be some proof by now.

Anyway, pic below are 100% missions that "failed" where you can still collect rewards.

100% failed missions - Imgur

----------


## shadasd

might not work for long, i seen some guy on the wow forums bumping it.

----------


## ingognito

Ye it might not work for long, because it never did.  :Big Grin:

----------


## felixrules

everytime i do it says i failed the mission even though it was 100%

----------


## Phantons

Can this thread get closed? The exploit didn't get fixed--there was no exploit. This is a client-side bug that was occurring. YOU WOULD NOT GET THE REWARD IF YOU LOST THE MISSION. Anyone with any kind of common sense would notice this.

First off, if you succeeded the mission, but you did this, it says you failed. You get the reward. However, you didn't fail, you succeeded. Just a display error for your attempt at exploiting.

Failed missions doing this usually had no window show up at all because you failed the mission, not even giving you opportunity to try this "exploit."

IF you think it WAS working, you were wrong. You might have THOUGHT (keyword here) it worked, but if you actually looked in your inventory/at your gold/at your exp/at your follower exp, you DID NOT receive ANYTHING.

This client-side bug displaying incorrect information isn't a high priority from Blizzard. It's a CLIENT-SIDE bug, which would require a PATCH, but they don't need to worry about it because NO ONE WOULD SEE THE BUG unless they were trying this anyway.

----------


## JetG

Definitely fixed as of today

----------


## Dustpann

Still working for me. Timing is sometimes difficult on missions with more than 1 follower, but still get it done in the end.

----------


## seijulala

it seems that is hard for people to understand what a UI glitch is.

----------


## markons

> So prove your exploit works with 0% mission. Why is this so difficult if this "exploit" is so simple to do?
> 
> Give me 50 minute, I will show you a 100% success missions that displays "failed" message that I can still loot reward from. After all, that's what this exploit does.
> 
> It is all UI glitch.


I gave you screenshot, failed and i got reward, you do know what reward means? You dont get reward for things you failed to do. It would be like asking for money on a lotto ticket and you don't even have the 1 right number.

I had few 100% missions that have been marked as failed but i didnt got reward from them,

----------


## Misanthropie

Definitely a UI glitch.

----------


## Chaos1812

This "bug" does it fact work, I tried this with level 97-99 followers on a 3 person item level 630 Mission that Awarded 15,000exp. Not only did I get the exp from the quest, which I shouldn't have earned a completion on. But, I got the full 15,000exp, I think a few people have tried doing this with 615+ missions, and it's just skipped to the next mission, which resulted in a failure. That's because your timing was off, I know you probably think you did it right, and it just isn't working anymore. But, as of Novemeber 28th at 10am central US time. This is still working, and giving lowbies FULL exp for the quest, red level, orange level don't matter, it's working.

----------


## ingognito

The most amusing part isn't people not getting what a ui glitch is but that <50% chance to win is still a chance to win. Also the game is full of bugs in 6.0 and I wouldn't be surprised if some "0%" missions succeed anyway.

----------


## maxor25

> This "bug" does it fact work, I tried this with level 97-99 followers on a 3 person item level 630 Mission that Awarded 15,000exp. Not only did I get the exp from the quest, which I shouldn't have earned a completion on. But, I got the full 15,000exp, I think a few people have tried doing this with 615+ missions, and it's just skipped to the next mission, which resulted in a failure. That's because your timing was off, I know you probably think you did it right, and it just isn't working anymore. But, as of Novemeber 28th at 10am central US time. This is still working, and giving lowbies FULL exp for the quest, red level, orange level don't matter, it's working.


listen to this guy, non belivers!

----------


## bighandxyz

> I gave you screenshot, failed and i got reward, you do know what reward means? You dont get reward for things you failed to do. It would be like asking for money on a lotto ticket and you don't even have the 1 right number.
> 
> I had few 100% missions that have been marked as failed but i didnt got reward from them,


What? that's not proof at all. Did you see my reply screenshots? *My 100% success missions that I "failed to do" are eligible for rewards using this "exploit".* I can't tell if you are trolling or is just a moron.

We don't need faith here, we need evidence. 18 pages now still *no proof*. It is not rocket science to take a couple of screenshots of looting some 0% mission. You can resolve this debate in less than 1 hour. Your reluctance to prove such a simple concept leads me to believe you are full of shit.

----------


## jaskaos

Working for me on Hyjal-US; failing 30% rate missions and still getting the loot (or bonus follower exp)... I'll try to snag a screenshot soon!  :Smile:

----------


## bighandxyz

> Working for me on Hyjal-US; failing 30% rate missions and still getting the loot (or bonus follower exp)... I'll try to snag a screenshot soon!


0% missions only, 30% proves nothing.

Here's a pic that shows this is likely just UI glitch. Unless people starts confirming 0% looting then this is all hoax

http://imgur.com/a/DKYdm

----------


## jaskaos

> 0% missions only, 30% proves nothing.
> 
> Here's a pic that shows this is likely just UI glitch. Unless people starts confirming 0% looting then this is all hoax
> 
> 100% failed missions - Imgur


I'm sorry, but I completely disagree. This is an exploit,

https://i.imgur.com/gElyEqD.jpg

I have a 100% chance getting all loot since I started doing what the OP suggested, compared to a much much smaller rate before. In fact, 90% of the missions I've ran under 75% have always failed and I never got any loot or bonus exp, but since I started doing this, like I said... 100% always got the loot. Always. This is probably a bug, that will be fixed in a patch/hotfix. Just because it's not at 0% chance, doesn't mean this isn't an exploit, and my image I provided shows it failed and succeeded at the same time due to this exploit.

Maybe you can't get this to work, but others have, and are using it to their advantage. So rep to the OP for this, thank you.

----------


## bighandxyz

> I'm sorry, but I completely disagree. This is an exploit,
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gElyEqD.jpg
> 
> I have a 100% chance getting all loot since I started doing what the OP suggested, compared to a much much smaller rate before. In fact, 90% of the missions I've ran under 75% have always failed and I never got any loot or bonus exp, but since I started doing this, like I said... 100% always got the loot. Always. This is probably a bug, that will be fixed in a patch/hotfix. Just because it's not at 0% chance, doesn't mean this isn't an exploit, and my image I provided shows it failed and succeeded at the same time due to this exploit.
> 
> Maybe you can't get this to work, but others have, and are using it to their advantage. So rep to the OP for this, thank you.


So prove it? You realize its been stated multiple times that this "exploit" will always cause your missions to display as "Mission Failed" right? That was the whole point of my screenshots.

We're approaching 19 pages with no proof. Come on people, if this is truly working, just go do a 0% mission and post pics. How hard could this be?

People think this exploit is working / improving their chances, but so far all the (lack of) evidence points toward superstitions.

----------


## Greggatron

> if you check the thread several ppl have stated that they gpt 0% missions to work. but what ever.


Yet no one ever has a SS of them looting a 0% mission.

----------


## Greggatron

> This "bug" does it fact work, I tried this with level 97-99 followers on a 3 person item level 630 Mission that Awarded 15,000exp. Not only did I get the exp from the quest, which I shouldn't have earned a completion on. But, I got the full 15,000exp, I think a few people have tried doing this with 615+ missions, and it's just skipped to the next mission, which resulted in a failure. That's because your timing was off, I know you probably think you did it right, and it just isn't working anymore. But, as of Novemeber 28th at 10am central US time. This is still working, and giving lowbies FULL exp for the quest, red level, orange level don't matter, it's working.





> listen to this guy, non belivers!


Screenshot???

----------


## Phantons

Gonna quote myself to bump the information:




> Can this thread get closed? The exploit didn't get fixed--there was no exploit. This is a client-side bug that was occurring. YOU WOULD NOT GET THE REWARD IF YOU LOST THE MISSION. Anyone with any kind of common sense would notice this.
> 
> First off, if you succeeded the mission, but you did this, it says you failed. You get the reward. However, you didn't fail, you succeeded. Just a display error for your attempt at exploiting.
> 
> Failed missions doing this usually had no window show up at all because you failed the mission, not even giving you opportunity to try this "exploit."
> 
> IF you think it WAS working, you were wrong. You might have THOUGHT (keyword here) it worked, but if you actually looked in your inventory/at your gold/at your exp/at your follower exp, you DID NOT receive ANYTHING.
> 
> This client-side bug displaying incorrect information isn't a high priority from Blizzard. It's a CLIENT-SIDE bug, which would require a PATCH, but they don't need to worry about it because NO ONE WOULD SEE THE BUG unless they were trying this anyway.


Can everyone please report this thread so it can get closed already? Fact is, it doesn't work. If you think it does, you're either not looking into it enough to realize that it is not working. You people who claim it works have NO evidence whatsoever. Yes, it says failed, and the chest is open with the reward. No, you didn't really fail that mission, you succeeded but because you tried to bug it out, it just says Failed instead of Success. No, this will never work on a 0% success chance mission. No, your friend's uncle's brother's, buddy's dad's friend's son didn't get it to work, no matter how much you think he might have. If you make a claim, back if up with actual evidence. Display bugs happen, especially at the launch of an expansion. There are several hundred display bugs right now. This is one of those.

Also, you guys need to be smart about this whole thing. It's been a couple weeks since this "bug" came out. This *would be GAMEBREAKING.* IF IT WAS WORKING, BLIZZARD WOULD HAVE FIXED IT AN HOUR AFTER IT WENT PUBLIC. ALSO, EVERY PERSON WHO ABUSED IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLED BACK ON THEIR REWARDS. You have no idea how much gold and epic pieces of gear I would have if this worked. Not just me though, the majority of players would be super epic geared by now.

----------


## bighandxyz

Well it would be game breaking for casuals. The amount of armor and wep enhancement drops made gearing up followers easy

I already have 5 epics (3 645, 1 655, 1 665) from followers, but that's beside the point and really just me gloating now  :Wink:

----------


## Dustpann

Before doing this exploit, I would more times than not, fail on missions with <50% success chance. Since using this exploit, I've had 100% success rate on missions <50% success chance. If this isn't an exploit, then I've suddenly become very lucky with my low chance missions. 

Obviously, you can still win on <50% to succeed missions normally, but for it to happen consistently and for so long by using this exploit; I doubt that's just luck. No, It's not.

Keep screaming its not an exploit though, if it makes you happy. Same thing was going on with the Poseidus thread; folk screaming you couldn't do it, i guess to steer ppl away from trying so as to not have many ppl using the method. Same thing might be going on here, who knows. All i know, is that i'm happy passing almost all my Follower Missions, getting even my low chane missions to all count towards my final mission tally, to always get the bonus xp, gold, ilvl enhancements, resources etc. 

The doubters can miss out. Their choice.

----------


## ingognito

/facepalm when people don't understand <50% has a chance *to win*.

----------


## bighandxyz

> Before doing this exploit, I would more times than not, fail on missions with <50% success chance. Since using this exploit, I've had 100% success rate on missions <50% success chance. If this isn't an exploit, then I've suddenly become very lucky with my low chance missions. 
> 
> Obviously, you can still win on <50% to succeed missions normally, but for it to happen consistently and for so long by using this exploit; I doubt that's just luck. No, It's not.
> 
> Keep screaming its not an exploit though, if it makes you happy. Same thing was going on with the Poseidus thread; folk screaming you couldn't do it, i guess to steer ppl away from trying so as to not have many ppl using the method. Same thing might be going on here, who knows. All i know, is that i'm happy passing almost all my Follower Missions, getting even my low chane missions to all count towards my final mission tally, to always get the bonus xp, gold, ilvl enhancements, resources etc. 
> 
> The doubters can miss out. Their choice.


My uncle also thinks drinking vegetable juice right before visiting the local shrine helps him bet on the right team. He was on a roll

Until he wasn't.

Proof or gtfo, should be *easy*  to do since you have a 100% success rate right?

----------


## Dustpann

Yes, you're right. I am just on a lucky streak.

A 300+ mission lucky streak. 

I should buy a lottery ticket...

----------


## Orsome

I should buy some popcorn

----------


## bighandxyz

> Yes, you're right. I am just on a lucky streak.
> 
> A 300+ mission lucky streak. 
> 
> I should buy a lottery ticket...


you should buy an internet guide on how to take screenshots.

----------


## Phantons

> Before doing this exploit, I would more times than not, fail on missions with <50% success chance. Since using this exploit, I've had 100% success rate on missions <50% success chance. If this isn't an exploit, then I've suddenly become very lucky with my low chance missions. 
> 
> Obviously, you can still win on <50% to succeed missions normally, but for it to happen consistently and for so long by using this exploit; I doubt that's just luck. No, It's not.
> 
> Keep screaming its not an exploit though, if it makes you happy. Same thing was going on with the Poseidus thread; folk screaming you couldn't do it, i guess to steer ppl away from trying so as to not have many ppl using the method. Same thing might be going on here, who knows. All i know, is that i'm happy passing almost all my Follower Missions, getting even my low chane missions to all count towards my final mission tally, to always get the bonus xp, gold, ilvl enhancements, resources etc. 
> 
> The doubters can miss out. Their choice.


See it's just pathetic to think that it's working. Any logical thinker would know it doesn't. That means anyone with about a GED or higher education. I'm gonna go ahead and stop posting in this thread now. Trying to show something that is very obvious is apparently a lot harder than I thought. 

Oh and an example to prove you people who think it works:
Gyazo - 38602cb6a37239cf6dc685360af6c4f7.gif (SHOWS THE SUCCESS ANIMATION SWITCHING TO FAILED. IT SUCCEEDED AND THE UI BUGGED. This would be obvious to any intellectual being.)

Believers can keep believing and prove their ignorance. "Their choice."

----------


## jaskaos

Disbelievers can keep not believing and prove their ignorance as well.... "Their choice"... I can do that too, and I find that somewhat offensive because some of us see this as working, while some don't. In Fact, it's perfectly acceptable to disagree, but, your attitude is distasteful and ignorant at the least.

NOW, as soon as I am capable of logging into WoW (apparently Battle.net is having issues and I'm stuck in a login queue), I'll quickly do this exploit again... with a 0% CHANCE rate, and still get the loot, just to shut you up. Okay?

----------


## Bearkin

Thinking big here. Would you be able to make an addon that does it automatically? That would be insane and stomp out the naysayers

----------


## jaskaos

> Thinking big here. Would you be able to make an addon that does it automatically? That would be insane and stomp out the naysayers


That would be interesting. Maybe a script would be easier for a bot?

----------


## bighandxyz

Hey guys Jakaos will deliver, all we have to do is wait~

----------


## jaskaos

> Hey guys Jakaos will deliver, all we have to do is wait~


I'd love to if only Blizz wasn't getting hit with a massive DDoS.

----------


## cdmichaelb

> Thinking big here. Would you be able to make an addon that does it automatically? That would be insane and stomp out the naysayers


Attempted. It's also been reversed. So best case scenario it's some kind of server side bug. Most likely scenario, this is all snake oil.

----------


## martijn1979

It worked for me a few days ago , but now when i do "ësc" the complete quest is gone and can not click it again. so i think its indeed fixed

----------


## Skuddle

> It worked for me a few days ago , but now when i do "ësc" the complete quest is gone and can not click it again. so i think its indeed fixed


I am going to attempt to resolve this issue by providing you all some information.

1. *This is NOT an exploit, it is a UI bug.*
2. What is happening is the result of false positives and luck streaks or people thinking they understand statistics and percentages.
3. I will be going in detail a little more to explain what is actually happening.


1. Hitting ESC during the animation does nothing to affect the outcome except throw an incorrect flag onto the animation thats playing in the background via LUA. Your garrison reports back via the UI a [0] (did not pass) and a [1] did pass flag to the animation. When the animation plays, it looks for the variable that says, YOU WIN or YOU LOSE. When you hit ESC the variable never gets written so the value is set to 'Null'/'nil' which then by UI design shows all options at once. When it does, it shows the chest animation unlocked, as the top layer is the animation and the bottom layer is the locked animation. (The locked animation is baked into the UI picture, they play the you win animation of the chest unlocking over the original UI of you losing. Essentially all your doing is telling the LUA script to run the visual for winning and losing at the same time. This is why you will see both text overlaying each other as the [STRING_DATA_TEXT] is a result of nil, thus bypassing the if statement in the code.

2. Lets talk about percentages for a second. What a lot of members fail to see is the 60% for example as a percentage for the controlled mission. Instead they see it as 60 time out of 100 it will work. While fundamentally you are technically right in the way you handle percentages, in the way it works, you are wrong. 60% means that you have a 60% chance if that mission succeeding. Thats it, its not comparative to other missions or stats to number of missions. That means out of 100 coins that are in your pocket, 60 of them are pennies. Which means that the likely hood of you picking a penny out of your pocket is 1 in 6 pulls. or .6 of 1 chance which is a large percentage. Those winning 30 and 20% missions are sheer luck false positives. I won a 12% raid the other day and got 3 of my legendary items. Its a completely random chance. This has no effect on it. The win/lose ratio is more than likely determined right at the start of the mission, not at the animation play.

3. Almost all of WoW's rewarding tables are done immediately and RARELY are affected by the interface or the client to prevent exploitation. Back in the day there was an exploit for using loot and raid ID's to figure out which loot drops off Illidan, since then they have made tables generate randomly at the start of the instance and tied to nothing. Its impossible to detect which loot is tied to which variable at what time given to the player. ALL loot drops are generated as the player is zoning into an instance, so its predetermined.

So why is #3 important? Your garrison missions are determined near immediatly after you have started the mission. The result flag, pass or fail is calculated more than likely right then and there. The reason being is so it can store serverside and deliver when the LUA module reports back that its ready. Doing some probing yielded some interesting results when modifying the LUA and sending back the times of the garrison. Both Pass and Fails were given back when forcing the timer to 0 on the local client. However the same rings true for doing it this way as well as doing it the 'I hit ESC OMG I HAWKED THE GAME AND BYPASS MISSION!'. The result is nothing is given to you, nothing changes unless the game actually reports back via the server that you won. T*his will never happen and won't happen with you telling the ending animation set to nil.*.. sorry this is a pointless thread with a lot of ghost chasing.

----------


## martijn1979

thx skuddle Got it  :Smile:

----------


## keedorin

Ok guys I risked it and actually got a 0% mission on a 615 ilvl mission with every follower below that with epic mount. I should be getting it in a few minutes. Will post screen shot if i actally get the rewards

Edit: It seems the mission disappears if you fail the mission ;x so this %&^# don't work

Tbh this could be used as a quicker way to skip animations idk

----------


## Airahwak

> Ok guys I risked it and actually got a 0% mission on a 615 ilvl mission with every follower below that with epic mount. I should be getting it in a few minutes. Will post screen shot if i actally get the rewards
> 
> Edit: It seems the mission disappears if you fail the mission ;x so this %&^# don't work
> 
> Tbh this could be used as a quicker way to skip animations idk


Still works on Outland EU.

I find another way of getting it to work. First of all:
1. make sure you are not in your garrison when your failed mission is about to complete.
2. Hearth to garrison when missioned completed and run to the garrison table while everything is still loading.
3. and just do the ordinary steps op listed.

----------


## keedorin

> Still works on Outland EU.
> 
> I find another way of getting it to work. First of all:
> 1. make sure you are not in your garrison when your failed mission is about to complete.
> 2. Hearth to garrison when missioned completed and run to the garrison table while everything is still loading.
> 3. and just do the ordinary steps op listed.


Was it a 0% mission you had

----------


## bighandxyz

> Still works on Outland EU.
> 
> I find another way of getting it to work. First of all:
> 1. make sure you are not in your garrison when your failed mission is about to complete.
> 2. Hearth to garrison when missioned completed and run to the garrison table while everything is still loading.
> 3. and just do the ordinary steps op listed.


It blows my mind people are still posting this nonsense. Either they didn't read the thread or just trolling at this point.

2 posters failed to deliver already, no proof 20 pages in. This thread should be closed

----------


## chronux

Rofl are people still saying this works? And still haven't posted proof? Pathetic...

----------


## aston00

CAn smb post a video on this?Cause i still sometimes have missions just dissappearing after i press ESC

----------


## ingognito

> CAn smb post a video on this?Cause i still sometimes have missions just dissappearing after i press ESC



It never worked. They disappear because they failed.

----------


## aston00

It works but in some strange way I do 3 of5 quests with ~30% . But many times i just get nothing due to quests disappear

----------


## Skal

worked for a while, doesnt anymore..

----------


## Skuddle

```
local ESC, _ = ...
local addonName = "ESC"

ESC = CreateFrame("Frame")
ESC:RegisterEvent("GARRISON_MISSION_COMPLETE_RESPONSE")

GARRISON_ANIMATION_LENGTH = 0
GarrisonMissionFrame.MissionComplete.NextMissionButton.Disable = function() C_Garrison.MissionBonusRoll(GarrisonMissionFrame.MissionComplete.currentMission.missionID) end

local function ESCTroughAnimation(...)

  local mc = GarrisonMissionFrame.MissionComplete
  
  if mc.currentMission then
    mc.NextMissionButton:SetText(NEXT)
    mc.Stage.EncountersFrame.FadeOut:Play()
    mc.animIndex = GarrisonMissionComplete_FindAnimIndexFor(GarrisonMissionComplete_AnimRewards) - 1
    mc.animTimeLeft = 0
    
    if ( C_Garrison.CanOpenMissionChest(mc.currentMission.missionID) ) then
      myDebug("Mission Success!")
      mc.BonusRewards.ChestModel:Hide()
      local bonusRewards = mc.BonusRewards
      bonusRewards.waitForEvent = true
      bonusRewards.waitForTimer = true
      bonusRewards.success = false
      bonusRewards:RegisterEvent("GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_COMPLETE")
      C_Timer.After(0.1, GarrisonMissionComplete_OnRewardTimer)
      C_Garrison.MissionBonusRoll(GarrisonMissionFrame.MissionComplete.currentMission.missionID)
      PlaySound("UI_Garrison_CommandTable_ChestUnlock_Gold_Success")
      mc.NextMissionButton:Disable()
    else
      mc.NextMissionButton:SetText("FAILED!")
      myDebug("Mission Failed")
    end
  end  
end



ESC:SetScript("OnEvent", ESCTroughAnimation)
```


Here is your addon which simulates the same thing.. all it does is bypass a animation... hitting esc just makes this code manually happen. Shut up about this stupid ass non working exploit.

----------


## jarbinger

This is pretty much like hitting ABABABABABABABAB when you wanted a Pokeball to work.

----------


## Dre2k

Literally just tried this with an 8% chance mission, followed the instructions and got it to work. I will post a screenshot of the next success I get.

----------


## alucard1

> Literally just tried this with an 8% chance mission, followed the instructions and got it to work. I will post a screenshot of the next success I get.


8% is still an EIGHT PERCENT... it's not 0, just because people can do 1% missions does NOT mean it's working, their are TEN million subs on WoW, you have a ONE in a HUNDRED chance for a 1% mission to work, which means out of 10m people, 100,000 people will get 1% success missions. This isn't even taking into account how many characers each account has.

----------


## gerger

What amazes me is that this topic is still not closed! This is only a way to loose your rewards from the missions!

----------


## Dre2k

> 8% is still an EIGHT PERCENT... it's not 0, just because people can do 1% missions does NOT mean it's working, their are TEN million subs on WoW, you have a ONE in a HUNDRED chance for a 1% mission to work, which means out of 10m people, 100,000 people will get 1% success missions. This isn't even taking into account how many characers each account has.


You don't understand but you will once I get a screenshot. You hit escape before the follower has a chance to hit the mob proccing wither success or failure. Go back to it and if you timed it right and failed still it will says Mission Failed but you will be able to click the chest.

http://imgur.com/kRYHs5A

----------


## Medic11

Confirmed I just did it too, on a 3 man mission. Clicked ESC by accident during the attack animation and was able to loot the chest even though it said "mission failed".

----------


## alucard1

> You don't understand but you will once I get a screenshot. You hit escape before the follower has a chance to hit the mob proccing wither success or failure. Go back to it and if you timed it right and failed still it will says Mission Failed but you will be able to click the chest.
> 
> as promised


Oh boy, time to debunk you HARD, let me just get my other screenshot showing a 100% mission saying FAILED.... it's a god damn UI glitch.. NOTHING MORE.

Gyazo - 38602cb6a37239cf6dc685360af6c4f7.gif

there is my link, that is ALL it does. Test it yourself with a 100% mission, you will get EXACTLY the same result.

----------


## cheesebanana

Have done this more than a few times. Don't try it on anything you really need until you know the timing though. 

It is definitely a bug and let's you get the item rewards on missions you failed.

----------


## Greggatron

> You don't understand but you will once I get a screenshot. You hit escape before the follower has a chance to hit the mob proccing wither success or failure. Go back to it and if you timed it right and failed still it will says Mission Failed but you will be able to click the chest.
> 
> as promised


Are people dense and not read previous posts or what? Give me a SS of a 0% mission, anything higher proves NOTHING since 100% missions show the FAILED message when you hit esc too. 

We have been asking people to post 0% screenshots only. You had an 8% chance and hit esc which triggered the UI bug that says FAILED for EVERY mission regardless of %. You got lucky and actually succeeded which you would have seen had you not hit esc. Then you post the same kind of screen shot several other have posted which proves nothing.

----------


## Dre2k

I have 2 0% missions posting right now, you really need to calm your tits dude. I did it the very 1st time with a 0% as well tested just like OP had in the first post. Its not my fault you're too dense to either A) get the timing right or B) realize that this trick just isn't for you. Coming into a thread and insulting people because you can't take advantage of a glitch though? Really? LOL indeed.

----------


## bighandxyz

If you're going to do it right, post screenshot of 0% missions prior of doing it then post result.

I am sure you will deliver!

This exploit doesn't work. If it did you'll think someone would post *proof* by now 21 pages in. We're still waiting on OP and couple posters here for their 0% mission results, funny how none of them reported back.

----------


## Skuddle

Look,

no one here is denying that you can open the god damn chest. Its a UI Bug. However the LOOT never adds and the XP NEVER adds to the current xp of the player nor the character that earned it. It is just a visual bug.

Someone please close this stupid topic.

----------


## chronux

> You don't understand but you will once I get a screenshot. You hit escape before the follower has a chance to hit the mob proccing wither success or failure. Go back to it and if you timed it right and failed still it will says Mission Failed but you will be able to click the chest.
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


HAHAHAHAHHAHA

That's a 96 mission with a level 100 follower. Even without the required trait, it will be like 59% chance of SUCCEEDING! Ofcourse you can open your chest. The mission succeeded and the UI just displays failed cause of hitting the escape button. You are not changing the outcome. The reason people have no video or screenshot of a 0% chance mission is the fact it's NOTHING more than a VISUAL bug. If you can open the chest it means you actually succeeded the mission. Get that shit out of your eyes and do a 0% chance mission on the legendary tokens mission. I'll be laughing when you see your mission disappear on 0% chance doing this stuff.

Mods please lock this thread. 21 pages without evidence.

----------


## Dredglol

the biggest trick the devil ever pulled

----------


## phorentez

CLOSE THIS THREAD ALREADY! Doesn't work, didn't ever work, ain't going to work! 

YES people can open the chest but the rewards will not be claimed, XP won't be added to either character or follower. And items will not appear in bag.

No more failed-mission-rewards hype. Done with it -.-

----------


## keedorin

I just told you guys this doesn't work in my last post. If you actually fail the mission and use this trick the mission disappears. I used this trick on many 75%-100% missions and it worked but I tried to use this trick on 3 0% missions and they all disappeared. So again...when the missions disappears you FAILED it.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> You hit escape before the follower has a chance to hit the mob proccing wither success or failure.


Really? The Animation that you can disable in settings determines if you succeed of fail a mission? Cmon...

----------


## ares66

the fact this thread is still up makes me regret donating to this forum. Come on mods, close this thread - it's been debunked multiple times now.

----------


## maxor25

> the fact this thread is still up makes me regret donating to this forum. Come on mods, close this thread - it's been debunked multiple times now.


are you kidding? like 5 people have claimed to get 0% missions working?

----------


## Teknina

I can VERIFY that this does work. 

I have two level 100 followers and a level 99 with zero gear upgrades. 

I did my first rare 100 mission to get the 3 legendary crystal thingies. It was about a 55% success rate I believe. I followed the steps, and got the crystals. I even saw the missions fail but I was still able to loot the chest for said crystal and they are in my inventory.

----------


## Zizzzzy

> *I can VERIFY that this does work.* 
> 
> I have two level 100 followers and a level 99 with zero gear upgrades. 
> 
> I did my first rare 100 mission to get the 3 legendary crystal thingies. *It was about a 55% success rate I believe*. I followed the steps, and got the crystals. I even saw the missions fail but I was still able to loot the chest for said crystal and they are in my inventory.


My... Brain... Hurts....

----------


## Teknina

> My... Brain... Hurts....


Why does your brain hurt? The post is pretty clear. I have verified this works on a lvl 100 rare mission that awarded 3 legendary crystals. The success rate of the mission was, I believe, 55% with the 3 followers I had assigned to it - millhouse, 100 orc, and the lvl 99 you get from the rare goods vendor in spires. 

I followed the steps listed by the OP and was able to loot said reward without successfully completing said mission. I saw the fail occur and was still able to loot the chest.

----------


## parker1231

> Why does your brain hurt? The post is pretty clear. I have verified this works on a lvl 100 rare mission that awarded 3 legendary crystals. The success rate of the mission was, I believe, 55% with the 3 followers I had assigned to it - millhouse, 100 orc, and the lvl 99 you get from the rare goods vendor in spires. 
> 
> I followed the steps listed by the OP and was able to loot said reward without successfully completing said mission. I saw the fail occur and was still able to loot the chest.


His head hurts because you posted without reading. If you had read any of the 22 pages before your post, you'd see not a single person with proof of this working with a 0% mission. Only 1%+ missions work, because the glitch is strictly visual, not profitable. If you pressed escape, and the bug "worked", the mission _actually_ succeeded, and you're looting the rewards normally, the only difference being the text saying "Mission Failed/Mission Success". If the mission disappeared, and the glitch "failed", that's because the mission _actually_ failed, so there's no rewards to get. That's why nobody has replicated this glitch with a 0% mission success rate. You can't luckily win a 0% mission. Your 59% mission _actually_ succeeded. The glitch only succeeded in wasting your time, and everyone else's by bumping this useless thread back to the top of this forum.

----------


## bighandxyz

> are you kidding? like 5 people have claimed to get 0% missions working?


The 5 people that posted zero proof? We're still waiting for *YOU, Lilsniff, jaskaos,* and whoever the **** else that said they'll post 0% proof pages ago but were never heard from again.

Stop wasting people's time. You should have your account reverted for unable to backup your claims as the OP and yet insists that this works.

----------


## letcherouss

> You can't luckily win a 0% mission.


With all the QQ on the forums about failing 100% missions I wouldn't be surprised if you could luckily win a 0% mission.

----------


## alucard1

> Gyazo - 38602cb6a37239cf6dc685360af6c4f7.gif


Just so people can see this, THIS is what happens, it's a god damn UI glitch... why else would it show a 100% mission "Failing" Test it yourself. 20+ pages, multiple people showing it's a UI glitch, nobody showing it working with a 0% mission... this is not a working exploit.

----------


## clicky

People fooled themselves. 
The reason why you can "loot the chest" is because you sent more than 1 mission, and one of those missions actually succeeded.
First mission 0%
Second mission +80%
Both complete
Check: "Mission Failed" spam escape
Check2: " Mission Succeeded written on top of mission failed" can loot box
Check 3? JK all done. Theres no check 3 and you only got 1 box from 2 missions

----------


## Ssateneth

Close this thread please. Lots of leechers and no rep people claiming "OMG ITS CONFIRMED WORKING, GOT MY REWARD FROM 55% CHANCE MISSION, CONFIRMED MOVE TO ELITE PLZ".

It's a UI bug.
Missions that would have success to begin with will show both the succcess + fail.
Missions that would have failed to begin with will simply disappear.

/thread

----------


## Cazki

> Oh boy, time to debunk you HARD, let me just get my other screenshot showing a 100% mission saying FAILED.... it's a god damn UI glitch.. NOTHING MORE.
> 
> Gyazo - 38602cb6a37239cf6dc685360af6c4f7.gif
> 
> there is my link, that is ALL it does. Test it yourself with a 100% mission, you will get EXACTLY the same result.


As you can see in this gif, after clicking "view completed missions" you can clearly see that the exp is already give. The mission "fails" and then you gain the exp to the same point where it was before it said fail. The rewards seems to be giving right as you click "view completed missions", not when the animation is over/chest is opened.

----------


## ingognito

I think it's pretty much proven it's not working from a second source: it's been public for several weeks.

----------


## chel007

Well tbh this "exploit" does save you some time for missions with mutiple enemies (or perhaps even 1) since you skip all the attack animations and go straingt to the bonus chest or next mission in case of failure.

----------


## Zemsta

> Well tbh this "exploit" does save you some time for missions with mutiple enemies (or perhaps even 1) since you skip all the attack animations and go straingt to the bonus chest or next mission in case of failure.


Lol, use Master Plan addon for skip all the UI anim even combat popup pages. that really doesn't need to be exploited.

----------

